# FS: red cherry shrimp



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

For sale are around 50 RCS for a dollar each. Would also be interested in trading for other types of shrimp. PM me if interested.


----------



## tiki (Jul 25, 2011)

R u able u trade in Richmond Aberdeen center for 10 RCS?


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

tried sending you a pm. your inbox is full.

can you do meet up? i'm looking at getting 10-15 shrimps depending on how many my buddy wants. any pics?


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi wsl,

I want to ask what is the water condition: pH, GH, KH. 
Also your inbox is full. 

Thanks,
kai


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry about the inbox thing everybody. I've received a lot more inquiries about these shrimp than I expected, but I've cleared out my inbox a bit now so that hopefully won't happen again. All PMs have been replied to now.

Tiki, I'm not sure what you're asking to trade for. Do you mean you want to trade 10 of my cherries for 10 of yours? In any case, I'd be hard pressed to get to Richmond anytime soon considering how busy I've been recently.

Also, here's a picture for everybody who's been asking:










This is a picture I took a while back, but it should be pretty representative of the cherry shrimp you would be getting from me. Some will likely be more red (females) and some less (likely the males), but the picture shows about the average.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

If anyone from the surrey area is going to buy some, would you consider picking up about 5 or 6 for me???


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping. Still plenty of shrimp left for sale.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I may be able to get a ride out your way this weekend if they are still available. I think 5 or 6 will do but could do up to 10 to make it more worth your while. 

I have a 2.5 gallon that I want to put them in, but also have a 6 gallon that could use a couple lil shrimpies as well.


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

*shrimp*

ill take 20 can meet anywhere anytime let me know pmd u


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

tried to pm you but your inbox is full


----------



## hailey (Jun 4, 2010)

picking up 15!  thanks!!!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi there i finally got my tank cycled and i would like to pick up about 20 pcs ... where in vancouver are you and when can we meet to pick them up?


----------



## hailey (Jun 4, 2010)

Picked up 15 yesterday. They are all settled right in and doing great, coloured up fast! and even got a saddled female! So glad I got them, thanks again!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

You're welcome Hailey. Glad you like them. 

For anybody who is still interested, I still do have shrimp left for sale since I haven't heard back from some people.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping again. Still have some left for sale.


----------



## tonerman (Jul 23, 2011)

*shrimp*

send you a Pm


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*cherry shrimps*

just pm'ed you


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

All shrimp on hold for now.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

My cherries have bred well these past few months. If anybody's interested, I have perhaps 50 available again at $1 each.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Back to the top. Still plenty available.


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

PM heading your way


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have some available. Back to the top.


----------



## chubar (Jan 30, 2012)

Any chance you're coming to Van Isle soon?


----------



## scalesandfins (Aug 3, 2011)

wsl said:


> For sale are around 50 RCS for a dollar each. Would also be interested in trading for other types of shrimp. PM me if interested.


i will take all the shrimps if still avail

778 881 2588


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

chubar said:


> Any chance you're coming to Van Isle soon?


Sorry, but I rarely ever visit the island I'm afraid.


----------

